# Me and my wife would like to relocate in PHP



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello guys, I'm very happy that I find this site and it's pleasure to see all people here try to help each other. I would like to ask you for your experience and advice.

I marry a PHL girl about a year ago and I would like to relocate in Philippines this xmas. How does it work exactly to get a long term visa upon arrival? I been told I have to ask for the visa straight on the airport together with my wife . Do I need anything extra? I got documents from PHL embassy(in Prague) when we register our marriage, but thous are only copies and it doesn't look trustworthy to me. Maybe it's enough for them but I don't know.

I'm planning to stay in Manila, Makati. How to find the best(and cheap) rent, I mean I don't want to pay a lot of money only because I am a foreigner. Of course I don't want to use a tent LOL. 

Do you have a community there in Manila. It would be nice to meet an other foreigners time to time.

Thank you a lot your help. 

Josef


----------



## dbsanjose2014 (Aug 24, 2014)

Please find the attachment, your country is on number 36, kindly visit the website on top of it to know more on Philippine Immigration rules. I remember you can take 30 days visit even without visa.
Living in Makati is more expensive, though they say it is safe.
You can ask your wife if it is okay to stay say in Tagaytay, or Cavite or Pasig or any nearby towm of Manila.
Be aware some people take advantage, not all, there are still good Filipinos.

Have a enjoyable living in Philippines.

Dereck


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Manila can be expensive to live in. Different parts of Cavite, i.e., Tagaytay, Badoor, Dasmarinas, and a few other places are OK to stay, especially if you can find a gated and secured subdivision to live in. Until you are established here, renting would be the best path to take. My wife and I live in Gen. Trias for 5 years.


----------



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well Dereck, thanks for the reply, however I would like to be more happy to see something like personal experience, especially from someone who married Filipino girl.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Relocating to the Philippines*



Josef-01 said:


> Well Dereck, thanks for the reply, however I would like to be more happy to see something like personal experience, especially from someone who married Filipino girl.


.

Josef, my wife is a Bisaya Filipina from Mindanao. We have been together almost 10 years, married for 7 years, and have lived together almost 6 years here in the Philippines. Most Filipinos are friendly enough but there are those who will take advantage of a foreigner. Every thief, every criminal, every bad person knows where every foreigner is. One just has to take all the precautions needed for security. One rule of thumb, never go out alone, always go with your wife. In all purchases, let your wife do the buying and haggling, even in riding in a taxi.


----------



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> Manila can be expensive to live in. Different parts of Cavite, i.e., Tagaytay, Badoor, Dasmarinas, and a few other places are OK to stay, especially if you can find a gated and secured subdivision to live in. Until you are established here, renting would be the best path to take. My wife and I live in Gen. Trias for 5 years.


And how about prices in Gen. Trias? I would like to rent a flat (or house) between 40-70 m big. I saw many different prices online which starting from 5K up to 100K a month. Of course who want to pay more then is necessary. I would like to rent something average, don't need a luxury.


----------



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> .
> 
> Josef, my wife is a Bisaya Filipina from Mindanao. We have been together almost 10 years, married for 7 years, and have lived together almost 6 years here in the Philippines. Most Filipinos are friendly enough but there are those who will take advantage of a foreigner. Every thief, every criminal, every bad person knows where every foreigner is. One just has to take all the precautions needed for security. One rule of thumb, never go out alone, always go with your wife. In all purchases, let your wife do the buying and haggling, even in riding in a taxi.


JimnNila143 yes I understand that. However with the taxi in Manila I have very bad experience when I travel together with my wife. I used to think that would be better to let her talk but it was a huge mistake and they always try to cheat us until I started to taking a control about. I learned that anywhere I go in Manila the price for taxi should not be more then 300 PHP. When my wife talk, they ask for 500-600 PHP. 
Then I start to say that I am going to hire you if you take me this place for 200 PHP so they try to bargain with me but I got always my price 250 PHP. Sometime I had feeling that a white skin mean 100% increase of the price. I know and I expect that there will be many things I have to learn there, because their culture with ours is very different. Of course bad people are everywhere and I met there also very nice ones.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Moving to the Philippines*



Josef-01 said:


> And how about prices in Gen. Trias? I would like to rent a flat (or house) between 40-70 m big. I saw many different prices online which starting from 5K up to 100K a month. Of course who want to pay more then is necessary. I would like to rent something average, don't need a luxury.


Josef, prices to live here in General Trias are quite inexpensive. For an up and down, for example, you may pay 6,000 pesos a month. For a 1 bedroom, perhaps 3,000 pesos a month, for a 2-bedroom, perhaps 4,000 pesos a month. It really depends on what you want and where it is located. When a taxi driver sees me, they want double the amount but my wife is extremely frugal, she will haggle down the price and if it is not to her liking, she will get another taxi. This also happened in Manila. There are a number of foreigners living in Manila, but when you are looking for a place, you might consider a condo until you can find what you really want. Remember that during a bad typhoon, Manila floods and it can get bad. Also the air pollution is bad too. 

You just have to look around and see what you can find.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am hoping that eventually, you and your wife can buy a place, a piece of land and build a house on it. One of our friends, whose fiancée is from the UK, is buying a piece of land in Dasmarinas, 64SQM, for 200,000 pesos. They plan to build a 2-story house. It will be a cement filled cinder block house on a cement slab.


----------



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you very much @JimnNila143 that's good to know all you wrote. I think that's good idea to buy s lot and 200K it's ok to spend for. Does your friend has an idea about the budget, how much it will cost to build such house?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Not at this time but they plan to start to build when he gets here an they marry.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Josef-01 said:


> Hello guys, I'm very happy that I find this site and it's pleasure to see all people here try to help each other. I would like to ask you for your experience and advice.
> 
> I marry a PHL girl about a year ago and I would like to relocate in Philippines this xmas. How does it work exactly to get a long term visa upon arrival? I been told I have to ask for the visa straight on the airport together with my wife . Do I need anything extra? I got documents from PHL embassy(in Prague) when we register our marriage, but thous are only copies and it doesn't look trustworthy to me. Maybe it's enough for them but I don't know.
> 
> ...


Your marriage documents should entitle you to an "immediate" Balikbayan Visa, good for 1 year, upon your arrival going through Customs/Immigration. If you plan to stay, I suggest sometime during your 1 year stay here, start the processing of your 13A permanent stay. Please check Philippine Consulate in your country for all the documents needed, if you are considering the 13A, because some documents can only get in your country.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

In order to build a cement cinder block house, these are the steps one has to go through:

Building a Concrete Block House – part 1 | Philippines

The website has more than one page to view.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Josef welcome. I have been married to my wife for 11 years now. We retired in PI in 2012. I arrived on a visit visa. I did the paperwork to stay a year, then I applied for a 13A visa (Married) That was in 2013 which is good for a year. I am now in the process to amend the probationary visa to a permanent. Here is the link to the Bureau of Immigration site. Home
Now you got a base line of whats needed if you apply here in PI. I say base line as things change constantly. 
You will need to bring a certified copy of a police check with you if you apply here it can be no older that 6 months. 
If you apply in the US it is different rules, but I don't think you'll make December to get it completed. I am NOT knowledgeable on the process there.
Makati is a foreigners area I personally don't like it there, but that's me. Anywhere you go you have to decided what is comfortable to you. You can get a small place cheap or a big place. It depends n your taste and finances. I live in a gated community in Antipolo a lot 131 sqm and a 2 bedroom house 83 sqm goes for 2,390,000 peso. Just to give you an idea. There are places cheaper again it depends on your taste. The size of the house will impact the electric bill and if you want AC. I use my AC about 2 months a year. As it is cool up here in the mountains. In the valley Manila Marikina etc it is a little warmer due to no breeze. Telephone PLDT in 90% of the Philippines is reasonable and they do have internet in some places fiber optic. Most people use Globe, Smart or Sun for internet but I found it to be dependent on your location as to the connection. Most folks use a gas stove saves on electricity. Water is not expensive unless you shower 2-3 times a day or have a big yard. Any mobile phone you have ther will work here if they take a normal and or mini sim card. Lots of phones here as well the chips are cheap 50-100 peso or you can get plans check out their web sites. 
Look at the useful links thread lots of good stuff there.
Good luck on you move.


----------



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you friends, I just hope that wouldn't be a disaster  

In fact I spent in Philippines whole month a year ago. There was many things that impress me, like nearly every girl was turning back to wave me and some of them sending kisses even wasn't ashamed  (my wife was mad) ... just BTW, but also a few things make me shocked, like for example when people I even don't know were asking how much money I make in Europe and I had sometime feeling that I am an ATM on wheels. 

However it's amazing country and if we are careful where we go, who we are talking with and if we accept their mentality and life they live, it's should be safe I think. :fingerscrossed: That's what I understand so far.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Spousal Jealousy*



Josef-01 said:


> Thank you friends, I just hope that wouldn't be a disaster
> 
> In fact I spent in Philippines whole month a year ago. There was many things that impress me, like nearly every girl was turning back to wave me and some of them sending kisses even wasn't ashamed  (my wife was mad) ... just BTW, but also a few things make me shocked, like for example when people I even don't know were asking how much money I make in Europe and I had sometime feeling that I am an ATM on wheels.
> 
> However it's amazing country and if we are careful where we go, who we are talking with and if we accept their mentality and life they live, it's should be safe I think. :fingerscrossed: That's what I understand so far.


Josef, I can understand what you are talking about and you wife getting angry. Several years ago, when we lived in another house, two friends, one a foreigner, from Holland, and a Filipino, dropped by to take me out for a 'Guy's night out' session. We went to a nightclub, I didn't drink alcohol, but the other to did, the Filipino not much because he was driving. The girls in the nightclub were very friendly, wanted to do the touchy feely thing, but I just looked them in the eye and said 'I'm married.' The pretty much left me alone. When I got home, my wife was so angry she read me the riot act. She was actually concerned about my safety and this was why she was upset. It is a better choice, especially if you are with your wife, to never make eye contact with another female. Unless both of you know her. Your wife, just like mine, will watch you like a hawk. All the time, whenever my wife and I are out, she will say to me, 'Why are you so guapo [handsome]? I tell her 'because you are so guapa [beautiful]. Ever since I have been here I have received many stares from females. Usually I ignore them but sometimes, I may react different. It just depends on my mood at the time.

Many Filipinas, when they see a foreigner, their eyes start rolling $$$$$.


----------



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yea JimnNila143, but the shocking thing for me was that it happening on the street, while we went usually shopping. At first time that was very unusual, but in week I get used to it LOL.(no I didn't) Anyway yes my wife scanning me that time like a x-ray  

Seems that PHL girls are very protective of their treasure. I can't even mention here, what she told me she gonna do if something happen  That's probably why she don't want we relocate there. 

The fact is that all there is very different comparing our standards.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Josef-01 said:


> That's probably why she don't want we relocate there.



Then don't do it?


----------



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

@cvgtpc1 well that's not so easy  She nearly agree we can do it.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Relocating*



Josef-01 said:


> @cvgtpc1 well that's not so easy  She nearly agree we can do it.


Josef, here is a platform where you can look to either buy or rent a place, this will help you to find a good place in a price range that would fit your budget:

Buy, Sell and Rent Property Online in the Philippines | Lamudi

You can choose your location and price range. Also take into account that these are not low budget places to live. In my area, for example, a 2-story up and down rental is 9,000 pesos a month.


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

My wife and I live in San Jose Del Monte. A town just north of Quezon City. I have been here since 2010, and the people in our subdivision are very friendly. I go to the malls here regularly and have never had any problems other than the occasional foriener pricing. We rent our place, and have cable, internet, and phone. Its either a love it here, or hate it here country. And to this day no complaints.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Josef-01 said:


> .... but also a few things make me shocked, like for example.....


Questins that are rude in the west are not considered rude in Asian cultures and the reverse is also true.

Asking age, marital status, income questions is not rude to an Asian as it is to a Westerner.

Age is because the older person getrs deference, even if only a year or less, it establishes status and social position to some degree.


----------



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you very much JimnNila143, that's nice.


----------



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well guys, I feel like it gonna be a new adventure LOL


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Josef-01 said:


> Well guys, I feel like it gonna be a new adventure LOL


Just learn to sleep with one eye open if your wife keeps noticing those ladies smiling at you HAHA!


----------



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

LOL I do even then


----------



## Karen Lim R.N. (Sep 7, 2014)

My husband and I live in Paranaque. It's near makati and its an affordable gated and secured neighborhood. If you'd like to meet other people similar to you, I would suggest you live in the city like makati, angeles city or cebu city. But it would be very cheap living in the province but in the long run you'll eventually get bored so i think it would be best to have social life . My husband is a german and im a filipina. <Snip>


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

Josef-01 said:


> I marry a PHL girl about a year ago and I would like to relocate in Philippines this xmas. How does it work exactly to get a long term visa upon arrival? I been told I have to ask for the visa straight on the airport together with my wife . Do I need anything extra? I got documents from PHL embassy(in Prague) when we register our marriage, but thous are only copies and it doesn't look trustworthy to me. Maybe it's enough for them but I don't know.


My (American)husband and I (Naturalized US citizen) are retiring and moving to the Philippines in four months. We're not sure yet if I will be using Balikbayan Privilege or get a 13-G Immigrant Visa. 

You can use the Balikbayan Privilege where they will let you stay for one year in the Philippines. You must travel with your wife and make sure to bring a copy of your marriage license/certificate just in case they ask for it. Those who are admitted as Balikbayans are given an initial stay of one (1) year. They may extend their stay for another one (1), two (2) or six (6) months provided that they present their valid passport and filled out the visa extension form and submit it to the Visa Extension Section in the BI Main Office or any BI Offices nationwide. An additional requirement will be ask for Balikbayans who have stayed in the Philippines after thirty six (36) months.

I suggest you go to the Philippine Embassy website to double-check and confirm what steps and documents you need.

~August


----------

